
Simplest Ventilator Prototype? Controlled by 555 Timer - fortran77
https://www.youtube.com/watch?time_continue=3&v=oqRgISFuE0k&feature=emb_logo
======
fortran77
What's more interesting about this project is that AvE is meeting actual
requirements for a medical ventilator (albeit in very crude prototype form).
It shows that someone can probably build these in quantity for say,
$1000/apiece for emergency use.

